# Corrrection for Friday at Marty's Steamup



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

I placed twenty pictures on here for Marty's today. Went back in to cut a couple under edit. Must have turned the whole thing into red x. Was not aware of that so I placed the second batch as an add on. The second batch is there if you scroll through the red x's. Here is the first batch again.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Here it is the middle of the night but I think I know what I did to the pictures. I f this is the solution will have pics on here several times but at least it is fixed.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, Ron, they came through just fine now!! What great pictures. THanks so much for posting them for those of us who couldn't make it. The only problem is that now I'm more jealous of you guys there than I was before!!!

Ed


----------

